# A Few Pics Of My Serra's



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

A few pics I took this afternoon.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

very nice







i really like the marginatus


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I like the marginatus, very nice looking.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet pics


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful kick ass piranhas!....They both rock like a STONE TEMPLE PILOTS concert!!...


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

that marginatus is


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

extremely jealous







tanks look nice aswell


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That last pic is the best pic of a Marginatus, that I've ever seen. Amazing


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

awesome marang love the jaw structure


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice pics, beautiful Serras!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Smoke said:


> That last pic is the best pic of a Marginatus, that I've ever seen. Amazing


I've been trying a long time to get a pic like that of him yawning.
Thanks for the comments guys!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Trev,
No objections to Stone Temple Pilots?!!....


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice fishes. The Marginatus looks Wicked


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice pic and fantastic serra


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

your Marginatus is just ridiculous bro , Good job with him


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Da said:


> Hey Trev,
> No objections to Stone Temple Pilots?!!....


Non whatsoever, STP is a lot better then Pat Benatar


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

i like


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice pictures Trevor !!! 
I can't wait to see that marginatus again... he looks badass !!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> Nice pictures Trevor !!!
> *I can't wait to see that marginatus again*... he looks badass !!


Then get your ass in Blainville already!!!!


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

primetime3wise said:


> very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya oont me 2


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice camera skills, both fish look great!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Somehow I missed this thread.

Just a fabulous Marginatus Cableguy. Those pictures sealed the deal...some day I'm going to have to keep one.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Lifer


----------



## -AmA- (May 14, 2011)

The Marginatus is great , new pics plz


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I wish I could catch some fish pictures like these. I have been trying like hell to get decent pictures. Mine all come out plain and blah.. I want to enter one in the POTM an your fish yawning would have won I'm sure!!


----------

